# Tecumseh h30 carb help



## tinbndr (Feb 15, 2005)

I just purchased a carb kit #631893 I know where everything goes pretty much but there is a red rubber tube about 1/2" long or so that I don't know where it goes??? 
The model number is h30-35337p
Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That is a fuel pump, and may not be used on your specific application. Used mostly on 2 cycles that were set up for outboard use, but may also be for other applications. It would be inserted in an opening on the mounting side of the carburetor where it bolts up to the engine or manifold.


----------



## tinbndr (Feb 15, 2005)

I was kinda of wondering if that was just a part only used in certain models.
Thanks 30yearTech!


----------



## tinbndr (Feb 15, 2005)

one more silly question, which way does the diaphragm go? large disk side towards the needle an seat or small side towards the needle and seat? I got it all put back together and when i pulled the first time it started to take off but then died. It also seems to be weeping fuel out of the air filter so I am hoping i just have the diaphragm backwards maybe?


----------



## tinbndr (Feb 15, 2005)

PART 2
Ok now that I assume I have the diagphragm oriented correctly, big disk against needle and seat if i open the main needle more than a 1/4 of a turn gas comes out of the air filter??? I did notice a small white/tan rubber washer maybe 1/16 to an 1/8 thick that I didn't use could that be the problem.
TIA


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Usually the gasket goes first and then the diaphragm. Make sure the cover for the diaphragm has the vent hole open. If it has a primer that plugs into a nipple on the diaphragm cover, then make sure the primer bulb is vented.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

it also depends on what style that one is, because they used 2 styles of that carb

if it has a F stamped on the front of it, I believe that it goes diaphram than gasket

if it doesn't than it goes gasket than diaphram. I think thats right, I don't have a techumseh carb book in front of me though


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

and yes, you NEED to use that washer


----------



## tinbndr (Feb 15, 2005)

Well it's amazing what happens when you put the little rubber insert in the needle and seat. LOL
Thanks guys If you couldn't tell I have just started tinkering with small engines. This is my fourth project I have picked up at garage sales and or out of the newspaper. Everything up to now has been B&S though. Now I just have to get the carb tuned, It will run at full throttle but doesn't want to idle.


----------

